# Plug distance in commercial space



## spazm63 (Nov 3, 2012)

Do commercial require placements of receptacles be no more than 12 ft part like residentual? Or is there not a requirement per code?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

spazm63 said:


> Do commercial require placements of receptacles be no more than 12 ft part like residentual? Or is there not a requirement per code?


12 feet is only residential.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

210.52 is primarily resi....

~CS~


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Only residential. Just like...in residential...there is no limit for the number of receptacles on a circuit... NOTE: legally according to the NEC...not according to common sense.

In Commercial installations you are limited to the number you can have on a circuit.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

the only recpts required for a commercial building is within 25' of mechanical equipment.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Only residential. Just like...in residential...there is no limit for the number of receptacles on a circuit... NOTE: legally according to the NEC...not according to common sense.
> 
> In Commercial installations you are limited to the number you can have on a circuit.


Maybe locally [edit] or job spec, but I don't know of any such NEC limitation.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Maybe locally [edit] or job spec, but I don't know of any such NEC limitation.


Well...if you look at 220.14(I)...receptacles are calculated at 180VA per strap. If the source is 120V each receptacle is 1.5A.

Now this only applies to commercial installations...not residential...

There are two sides to this next part...

1. 20A divided by 1.5 = 13.3 or 13 receptacles on a 20A circuit...

however...

In 210.21 we find the 80% rule for more than one receptacle on a circuit not supplying a single piece of utilization equipment. Therefore...

20A now becomes 16A...

16A divided by 1.5 = 10.66 or 10 receptacles on a 20A circuit.

Again, this does not apply to Residential work.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmmm...well color me embarrassed.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

No bro...don't be. No one knows everything and we're all here to learn from each other!


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> Well...if you look at 220.14(I)...receptacles
> 
> *1. 20A divided by 1.5 = 13.3 or 13 receptacles on a 20A circuit*...
> 
> ...


----------

